# Making Shadow Box, This Time Need Help On Plaque Info



## Wes_Robinson (30 Jul 2008)

OK so besides my search for insignia on the other form topic, I now need help piecing together some plaque info, I've research as much as I can but some things just aren't adding up, namely the regiments for Vince & Marvin and before anything is said I do apologize if the wording / abbreviations for the regiments is wrong, please point out, I will correct.

Pte. Levi Robinson 469302
24th Bn. Que. Regt. 5th Bde. 2nd Can. Div. CEF.
May 8th 1884, S. Maitland, N.S. Can. -
Apr. 9th 1917, Vimy Ridge, Pas De Calais, Fr.

Pte. Wesley Levi Robinson F/77299
1st Bn. NNS Highlanders, 9th Can. Inf. Bde. 3rd Can. Inf. Div.
Oct. 6th 1922, S. Maitland, N.S. Can. -
Mar. 25th 1945, Groesbeek, Gelderland, Nl.

Pte.  Marvin Sanford Robinson F800188
(2nd Bn. Special Services Div. 1st Bn. RCR.) no clue if this is right it is what I was told, I think they were confused in the order
Oct. 18th 1927, S. Maitland, N.S. Can. -
Apr. 5th, 1999, Halifax, N.S. Can.

Pte. Vincent Baxter Robinson SF13609
(1st RCR, 3rd Para Coy Bn. 25th Can. Inf. Bde.) or (1st Bn. RCR, 3rd Para Coy. 25th Can. Inf. Bde.) no clue if this is right either.
Jul. 21st 1924, S. Maitland, N.S. Can. -
Mar. 11th 2000, Sydney, N.S. Can.


----------



## geo (30 Jul 2008)

24th Bn. Que. Regt. 5th Bde. 2nd Can. Div. CEF.

24th Bn CEF,  5th Bde, 2nd Cdn Div  ( 24th Bn CEF = The Victoria Rifles of Canada)


----------



## Wes_Robinson (30 Jul 2008)

I noticed Victoria Rifles of Canada on the cap badge but I didn't know if the name came in use during or after the war. Thanks for the correction.

When I looked for Levi's grave through the graves commisoned, it says 24th Battalion Canadian Infantry, Quebec Regiment, so where does the Quebec Regiment come from.

Wes


----------



## geo (30 Jul 2008)

For the most part, I do not think there is any need to cite Brigade & Division numbers for your shadow box.

But cut out the abreviations.....
The Victoria Rifles of Canada
1st Bn The North Nova Scotia Highlanders
1st Bn The Royal Canadian Regiment
While you might want to specify the Para Coy.... no real need..... the para wings your relative wears on his tunic speaks for itself.


----------



## Wes_Robinson (30 Jul 2008)

My original idea was to have everything spelled out but cost on engrave caused my to change my mind, i will cut out the brigades and divisions, i just wanted to put forth the most info. Can anyone shed some light on the following:

(1st RCR, 3rd Para Coy Bn. 25th Can. Inf. Bde.) or (1st Bn. RCR, 3rd Para Coy. 25th Can. Inf. Bde.) he served in Korea, was a member of The RCR, and was jump qualified, what would be the proper battalion, company for him at that time.

(2nd Bn. Special Services Div. 1st Bn. RCR.) he served with them, but was medicaly dischagred before any overseas service. do I have the correct battalion and coy.

When I looked for Levi's grave through the graves commisoned, it says 24th Battalion Canadian Infantry, Quebec Regiment,  so where does the Quebec Regiment come from, did they just call the 24th Bn. The Quebec Regiment instead of The Victoria Rifles Of Canada.


----------



## Wes_Robinson (1 Sep 2008)

What was The RCR jump coy and in what battalion was it during the Korean War?


----------



## geo (2 Sep 2008)

When I looked for Levi's grave through the graves commisoned, it says 24th Battalion Canadian Infantry, Quebec Regiment,  so where does the Quebec Regiment come from, did they just call the 24th Bn. The Quebec Regiment instead of The Victoria Rifles Of Canada.

There is no such thing per se as the "Quebec Regiment"

The Victoria Rifles of Canada was a Montreal based unit of the Canadian militia in 1914 - that was cut from the Canadian Army's ORBAT in 1968.  

The Victoria Rifles contributed troops to many Canadian Expeditionary Force units - of which the 14th CEF received 3 Coys at the outbreak of war (August 1914).

During overseas service, Levi would have fought with the 24th CEF & you should leave it at that.


----------



## Old Sweat (2 Sep 2008)

If you can get a look at a copy of GWL Nicholson's official history of the Canadian army in the First World War, Canadian Expeditionary Force, 1914-1919, on pages 226-227 is a chart of the recruiting and reinforcement system. For Quebec based infantry battalions there were two regional organizations. The one you are interested in was 1st Depot Battalion, 1st Quebec Regiment which recruited in Military District 4 (HQ Montreal). It fed recruits to the 20th and 23 Reserve Battalions in the UK. The 23rd Reserve Battalion in turn reinforced the 14th, 24th and 87th Battalions and the 5th CMR in France.


----------



## Wes_Robinson (2 Sep 2008)

i have no clue where the quebec regiment title came from, on the plaque it will just read name, s/n, regiment, date if birth and death, the extra info is just for me, just sorting everything out, while i wait for his records, once i have his records im just gonna have a page of all his info all sorted out for quick reference, im just real anal when it comes all there info, just want to have it all layed out properly and well researched, the info im getting off this forum is filling in the blanks that the books leave out. hope that all make sense.
Wes


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Sep 2008)

The 24th Canadian Infantry Battalion was titled as follows:

*24th Canadian Infantry Battalion (Victoria Rifles)*

Although the name "Victoria Rifles" was used parenthetically, and that unit probably helped raise the unit, it was not the Victoria Rifles.  Formal connections between CEF battalion and units of the Militia were only formalized with the concept of perpetuation after the War. (See this link for more on perpetuation.)

The plaque should read something like: *24th Cdn Inf Bn (Victoria Rifles)*

There was a Quebec Regiment during the First World War.  The various Reserve Battalions were consolidated into regionally named units that provided reinforcement drafts to those fighting units that held associations to those regions.  That's why there was a Quebec regiment, a Nove Scotia Regiment, a Western Ontario Regiment, etc.

Pte. Levi Robinson probably served with the 24th Bn and at some time later with the the Quebec Regt.


For the others it will be easier to refine the unit titles if we know their dates of service.


----------

